# Silver PIns from Computers and electronics



## thereisnospoon (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a few questions regarding silver scrap and would like a little help.

I have watched the videos on Steve's website and it seems to me that you have to have A LOT of silver pins to make it worth while, correct? IN addition, the process for silver seems to be VERY dangerous and I am not sure I want to take on the risk unless the reward is worth it.

Is there any way to test the pins and connectors for silver content other than melting in Nitric/water?

I read another post regarding specific gravity and wondered if this would work. Would I have to test each pin/connector?

Would it be better to put them in a big box and sell them?

Thanks
Spoon


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 4, 2008)

Silver can be easily tested with Schwerter's solution. It's a test solution made from reagent grade nitric acid, distilled water and potassium dichromate. The test solution is a bright orange color, and reacts with a blood red color when applied to silver. 

Harold


----------



## Oz (Jun 4, 2008)

Harold,

I have thought of making Schwerter’s solution but have seen several different proportions of the ingredients used. Do you remember what proportions you used to use? 

Do you know of any other elements it can react with that will also give a red indication?

Thanks!


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 5, 2008)

Oz said:


> Harold,
> 
> I have thought of making Schwerter’s solution but have seen several different proportions of the ingredients used. Do you remember what proportions you used to use?



For sure, I recall using 3/4 oz of reagent grade nitric, and 1/4 ounce distilled water. The amount of potassium dichromate that was used remains the unknown. I just checked what little information I had at my disposal and found nothing. I may have it recorded, but it would be in storage, and not readily available. 

You would be safe in using 40 grains. I'm not convinced the amount is critical, especially if you use the same amount routinely, so you become accustomed to the reactions at that concentration. I recall that my first exposure to the solution was in buying a kit from a jewelry supply house, in which I got the stoppered bottle with a dauber, plus a small bottle of potassium dichromate. The bottle size is identical to those shown in the picture, below. I'm sorry to say I don't know the diameter of the sample bottles, for they, too, are now in storage-----but the button pictured is platinum, slightly greater than a troy ounce. Don't know if that helps, or not. 



> Do you know of any other elements it can react with that will also give a red indication?



To my knowledge, there are none. The reaction is instantaneous, and will modify with alloyed silver. As the percentage of copper increases, the reaction color shifts, the results of copper being dissolved. The color shifts towards a brown/green, but not immediately. While it's not to be construed as an assay process, a trained eye could likely discern the difference from sterling and some of the lower silver content found if flatware made in the Scandinavian countries. Some are as low as 720 fine. 

Harold


----------



## SapunovDmitry (Jun 5, 2008)

http://www.shorinternational.com/TestGoldMakeSolution.htm
I love using dichromate testing. It's very helpful, mobile and fast.
If it becomes red it means that the part is silvered, but the greatest thing about this solution is that it becomes yellow on Tin and blue on nickel so one can say if this part has nickel, tin or lead.  
That is good cause in e-scrap only few ppm's are gold,silver and PGMs. Everything else is "ore".


----------



## Oz (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks for the help Harold, I will let you know how it goes. Maybe some pics for the forum since I don’t believe I’ve seen the reaction here.


----------

